# Maroc Telecom Internet sim tariff.



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Here is a link to the latest Internet sim tariff.
On arrival last week we were sold a sim for 60dh (€6) this lasts for 10 days and as far as i know there is no download limit. The website shows the "recharge" fees... 
Yesterday we walked into a store with the Maroc Telecom sign, the lady used her phone to txt the credit update ( you need the pink copy of the paperwork given when you buy the sim as it shows your telephone number). I use mine in a MiFi and it received a SMS txt message straight away showing the new expiry date. I recharged 1 month for 100dh (€10).

http://www.iam.ma/Particuliers/Inte...lusFormuleSansAbonnement/Pages/LesTarifs.aspx


----------



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

Handy to know.
Just a thought, I already have a Maroc Telecom Huawei dongle from last year, which I used plugged into my laptop. Would it work plugged into an Android smartphone via a suitable connector?


----------



## MotorhomeWiFi (Apr 16, 2012)

Double Post - Please Delete


----------



## MotorhomeWiFi (Apr 16, 2012)

MotorhomeWiFi said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link to the latest Internet sim tariff.
> ...


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

This is the APN that seems to be working ok..
As per your past blog I think....

www.iamgprs2.ma


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

we brought an unlocked dongle with us but it does not work. we brought a maroc dongle the day we got here and 5 euro credit which we were told would last a month. 12 days later its still going. We spoke with a rep on site earlier who said it would only last 10 days. if you can read this it is now 12 days I ll let you know when I renew anna


----------



## scotty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Maroc telecom*

What country can you use these sims in.thanksScotty


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

Morocco


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Our mifi wouldnt worrk so just got phone unlocked for £7 and put internet sim in now use as a modem for our ipads no problem 100 dh about £8 fir a month with 400 mg a day is goid value,


----------



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

*Maroc Telecom*

I have kept the sim which I used in my MiFi last May. If I take it to a Maroc Telecom shop this year, will I be able to reload it with 200dms for a month or will I just buy a new sim. Am I to understand that they are not selling a sim on its own any more and I might have to buy a dongle? Thanks


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Maroc Telecom*



delfy said:


> I have kept the sim which I used in my MiFi last May. If I take it to a Maroc Telecom shop this year, will I be able to reload it with 200dms for a month or will I just buy a new sim. Am I to understand that they are not selling a sim on its own any more and I might have to buy a dongle? Thanks


I cant see any reason why you cant recharge / credit your old sim as long as you have paperwork with numbers on,,,
BUT Check new deals first, i paid 200dh last year for a 1 month sim, so far This trip I have paid 160dh for 40 days.. Do better value.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

No you can just buy a sim and its 100 dh a month now. Just reloaded my second month one .first one was sim and it included 10 days internet cast 60 dh then the month one at 100 dh .im sure you can just load the sim you have. I have mine in my phone ..


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

I bought the same as Tonka at the same time. The previous day I had tried buying just a data sim at a couple of IMWA shops but they only wanted to sell me a dongle - at 199dh. 

We got the sim cards at a Maroc Telecom shop - took a while as there were 17 of us at the time....... Steve took 2hrs 'cos he was the first. I was last and took 3mins :lol: 

Terry


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

This thread is a little old, but I realized this is a topic that I can help with.

I lived in Morocco last winter. Used the internet a whole lot. We used Maroc Telecom & paid the monthly fee. It was about 30 US dollars / month from what I remember.

They said that this is for unlimited.... however this was not the case!

After some discovery, I realized that the speed would slow down considerably if you downloaded more than about 200 MegaBytes per day.

At first I thought it was because lots of other people were using it. But it had nothing to do with that at all. It was 100% due to them slowing down the speed after 200 Megs. 

Everyone told me the others do the same: Inwi & I forget the other. So I never tried them.

If you are going remote... then Inwi can be better. It uses a lower radio frequency that can go longer distances. (sort of like how world radio or AM radio can be heard around the world. World radio is a very low frequency and so can go very long distances)

Inwi is sort of like the AM radio of the Internet in Morocco.


Hope this clears up some things for some folks.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

nafricasurfer said:


> This thread is a little old, but I realized this is a topic that I can help with.
> 
> I lived in Morocco last winter. Used the internet a whole lot. We used Maroc Telecom & paid the monthly fee. It was about 30 US dollars / month from what I remember.
> 
> ...


Old ?? It's only a week !!!!!!
I am finding the coverage very good.. Currently sat in the middle of nowhere on route to Zagora and just done Facetime video with the family... Only lost connection once and that was due to a transmitter failure and the town area had a blackout.... Others within the group using the same and have equally as good results...


----------



## Steve_UK (May 18, 2012)

nafricasurfer said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> If you are going remote... then Inwi can be better. It uses a lower radio frequency that can go longer distances. (sort of like how world radio or AM radio can be heard around the world. World radio is a very low frequency and so can go very long distances)
> 
> ...


If that's the case then that wouldn't work in your standard phone or dongle.


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

oh yeah.. the Internet quality is AWESOME there. 

It's just that when you hit that 200 or 300 megs / day limit.. Don't wonder what happened.. is it slow because others are using it.. etc etc.

Just know that they capped the usage at 200 or 300 and after that it is SLOW very very SLOW.


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

3 years ago it wasn't like that. you could use as much as you want, but i suppose too many smartphones in the cities. so they had to impose a limit. 

Nobody really knows about this limit though --- I guess nobody uses it so much. 

Just to be clear, I'm talking about 200 or 300 megs per DAY. most people don't use that much. But we do.

Cheers-
Matt


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We were told by Maroc telecom that we had 400 mg a day for 100 dh a month no problem with coverage so far and ino our second month using it .


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow that sounds like a great deal.

Was that for buying the modem & sim card together?

Or is that a rate for your smartphone (sim card) only.

Thanks-
Matt


----------



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

*Maroc Telecom*

Thanks for all this positive feedback. The deal is even better than last year. Delfy


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Just for the sim my phone was unlocked so using it as a modem we both use our ipads from it no problem .and our ipods lol usually at the same time..


----------

